# Pico Squeeze builds



## GMacDiggity (3/2/17)

Hi all, 

So this may be a bit of a daft question but I have never built for a semi-mech / mech mod before. I am just looking to find out what would be the best/safe build to put on top of this. Will be using a Hadaly and O-atty (splitting the time between the two). 

I picked up some DNA Alien coils which are Ni80 28x3/32 5/6 wrap. Would it be a bad idea to put it into one of those?

Otherwise got some options for building so just looking to see what would be the best idea for the best flavour to start with?

Will be using using a fresh Samsung 30Q for what its worth.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stevie g (3/2/17)

Best build I have found for the Hadaly are as follows.

ni80 24g 7 wraps 3mm diameter
kanthal 28g parallel 5 wraps 3mm diameter

Both those builds ohm out around 0.5, the first build gives good flavor and clouds with some heat.
The second build gives equivalent flavor and clouds but runs cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## craigb (3/2/17)

keep in mind that as your voltage drops, so does your wattage. Personally I have had bad experience with claptons, the device just can't power them after the first few hits.

I'm using kanthal 24g, dual 6 wraps, 3mm id coming out at about 0.3 on the Coral RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (3/2/17)

Hadaly wouldn't go fancy builds . I do 24g Kantral 5/6 wraps (0.5ohms) quick ramp up and single battery friendly.
Can't comment on the O-Atty , but skip it Hadaly is better and it's made for this little mod  
Pico Squeeze uses some step down method to try and negate battery sag , but it doesn't work ..... IMO 

Just have a fresh battery ready if you chain vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (3/2/17)

@Daniel @craigb @Sprint Thanks very much for the advice! Was skeptical about it being able to run the aliens. Think those will have to find a home elsewhere.

Think I will go for a simpler build to get it going then,haven't got Kanthal round wire so will put a 24g Ni80 build in there and see how it goes! 

May be a bold claim but I think the O-atty is meant to be even better than the Hadaly. I shall report back on that though. Will have to try em with the same builds to see. Either way very excited to try squonking out!


----------



## stevie g (3/2/17)

@GMacDiggity build the hadaly coil low down like so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (4/2/17)

Sprint said:


> @GMacDiggity build the hadaly coil low down like so.


Do you wind the coil anti clockwise to achieve this?


----------



## Petrus (4/2/17)

My happy place in both that atty's: Ni80, 26ga parallel, 2.5 mm, 6 wraps, 0.28 ohms. Ramp up time excellent. Flavour for days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (4/2/17)

Daniel said:


> Do you wind the coil anti clockwise to achieve this?


 yes


----------



## Daniel (4/2/17)

Did a quick 28g Ni80 6 wrap parallel build yoh slaat my met 'n nat vis But I've never tasted Tail Chase like this amazeballs....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (4/2/17)

Daniel said:


> Did a quick 28g Ni80 6 wrap parallel build yoh slaat my met 'n nat vis But I've never tasted Tail Chase like this amazeballs....


Now that is my type of builds and only do 12 mg.


----------



## GMacDiggity (6/2/17)

Sprint said:


> @GMacDiggity build the hadaly coil low down like so.



Thanks very much! Think mine is marginally higher at the moment, gonna rejig it down when i get time! Tricky to get it low and keep it super neat. But just so easy to build on!! Really great building experience!



Petrus said:


> My happy place in both that atty's: Ni80, 26ga parallel, 2.5 mm, 6 wraps, 0.28 ohms. Ramp up time excellent. Flavour for days.



Gonna give a parallel 26g Ni80 a shot then! Got some nice Ni80 the other day so think this is gonna be a winner! Got a single 24g in at the moment but ramp up is underwhelming. Think the parallel is gonna help with that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (6/2/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Gonna give a parallel 26g Ni80 a shot then! Got some nice Ni80 the other day so think this is gonna be a winner! Got a single 24g in at the moment but ramp up is underwhelming. Think the parallel is gonna help with that!



Spent the weekend on a Kanthal 24 single coil, 5 wrap I think. It was pleasant, but lacking.

Last night I put in parallel, 8 wraps Kanthal 24, 2.5 ID. registering just over 0.3. Pure awesomeness. I think the dual coils handle the lower voltage better (I could be wrong, but it _*seems *_that way)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

